# Help me install FreeBSD on GA-H61M-DS2



## manmath (Jan 10, 2018)

Respected FreeBSD members, please help me install (if at all, because I searched the FreeBSD hardware list, it was overwhelming, I could not figure out) FreeBSD on GA-H61M-DS2.

It has G620 Pentium processor and 8GB DDR3 RAM. Other PCI and USB Devices are:

```
manmath@manmath-H61M-DS2:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)
00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)
00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a5)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H61 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
manmath@manmath-H61M-DS2:~$ lsusb
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:0825 Logitech, Inc. Webcam C270
Bus 002 Device 003: ID 1a2c:2124 China Resource Semico Co., Ltd
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04ca:0061 Lite-On Technology Corp.
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```
If there's not enough support for this built, suggest me a mainboard that's supported out of the box. I won't mind if it's an old board.

Thank you.


----------



## diizzy (Jan 10, 2018)

With the exception of potentially having some weird BIOS quirk, it should work just fine.


----------



## manmath (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you for the prompt answer. May I ask what kind of BIOS quirk I'm going to face, and what's the workaround? And should I go with FreeBSD Current or Stable?


----------



## Snurg (Jan 11, 2018)

Please tell what does not work as expected. I do not see any reason to expect problems, except you might need to turn off AHCI if the install DVD does not boot (you can turn it on again after install)


----------



## diizzy (Jan 12, 2018)

manmath
Some boards have weird stuff like botched ACPI entries etc which can lead into issues but that's usually board/BIOS revision specific. As for version you should use 11.1 Release unless you have a good reason to use -STABLE or -CURRENT. -CURRENT might have some nifty features but it can also be unstable and/or be unreliable at times.


----------



## manmath (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks, I'll try.


----------



## scottro (Oct 27, 2018)

Note that at this time, 11.1 is EOL (end of life) or will be so shortly. Use 11.2-RELEASE.


----------



## manmath (Oct 28, 2018)

How bout 12? When is it likely to roll out?


----------



## scottro (Oct 28, 2018)

You can check that at https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.0R/schedule.html,but it's expected in December.  Right now it's at BETA2, and I'm not quite sure how broken that is, whether all packages are available, etc.  (For future reference, you can always google freebsd-12 schedule or similar to find that page). 

There are no hard and fast rules, but a lot of people like to wait until a release is in version 1, that is, rather than go for 12.0, wait for 12.1, and that will be awhile. The reason is that that the .0 releases often have bugs that haven't yet been discovered and get discovered after being in use for awhile.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2018)

scottro said:


> Right now it's at BETA2, and I'm not quite sure how broken that is, whether all packages are available, etc. (For future reference, you can always google freebsd-12 schedule or similar to find that page).


The OS itself works rather well, I had some issues with certain ports failing on BETA1 but this seems to have been resolved now. 

But as with any BETA or .0 versions, test, test, test!


----------

